# Schonzeiten in Holland



## kintaro (25. Mai 2005)

hallo
kann mir jemand sagen ab wann man in holland wieder mit kunsködern angeln darf?
finde mit google nix steht überall was anders


----------



## the doctor (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

ab dem letztem Samstag, oder Sonntag im Mai darfst du wieder mit Kunstköder fischen...bin mir aber bei den 2 Tagen nicht sicher...
Die Schonzeit geht bis zum letztem Samstag, aber ob man da schon angeln darf?|kopfkrat


----------



## BigBen (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

Schau mal hier 

http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?pageid=423

MfG

BigBen


----------



## the doctor (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

Klasse Info.....#6


----------



## kintaro (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

dankeschön  #6


----------



## powermike1977 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

coole info, war mir bis jetzt auch nie sicher ob ab samstag oder bis samstag...also werde ich wohl mal samstag n paar rapalas in oostmarland (bei maastricht) versenken! mal sehen ob die noch schwimmen 
wer lust hat kann mit...nur gilt da ab diesem jahr absolutes mitnahemverbot.
gruss,
mike


----------



## Mac Gill (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

@powermike
Oosmaarland -> ne danke...

Da (bzw. an dem Parkplatz) kriegen mich kein 10 Pfere mehr hin.

Da haben Sie mir 2 Reifen plattgestochen. Schau dich auf dem Parkplatz mal um -> ziemlich viele scherben. 
(Oder hast du ein NL-Autokennzeichen?)


----------



## Markus W (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

Die "Kunstköder-Schonzeit" geht definitiv bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai.
Habe es noch mal nachgeprüft. In allen holl. Angelpapieren steht immer "tot de laatste Zatertag in Mei" während bei den deutschen Übersetzungen immer "bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai" steht. Eindeutig ein Übersetzungsfehler der sich da eingeschlichen hat.
Und ich denke nicht, das es den Herren von der Wasserschutzpolizei interessiert, was in der deutschen  Übersetzung steht. 
Dat kostet...
Gruß, Markus


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

moinsen!
@macgill-ich finde den parkplatz auch nicht sooo prickelnd, aber aufgestochen haben die mir noch nix da...hab sogar mal mein auto aus versehen offen stehen lassen...naja, wer meine karre schon mal gesehen hat der weiss, da gibts nicht viel zu holen  also ging es bis jetzt immer prima! und so ne gelbe platte bekommt man bei mir nicht vors auto 

@markus-das habe ich auch gelesen, und mich hier bei den einheimischen mal schlau gemacht. die meinten dass sobald der letzte samstag im mai angebrochen ist, die 'kunstkoederschonzeit' vorbei ist. deswegen 'bis zum' laatsten zaterdag...

werde auch auf jeden fall einen hollaendischen kollegen mit ans wasser nehmen-dat geit schon 
habe auch mal zur 100% sicherheit die farge an den OVB geschickt.

gruss,
mike


----------



## powermike1977 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

hey jungs,

soeben habe ich die offizielle antwort vom OVB per mail bekommen! hier mal der originale wortlaut:

Goedendag,

het is echt "tot" dus zaterdag mag er wettelijk weer kunstass en wormen worden
gebruikt. Wel even op de vergunning kijken of dat ook van de visrechthebbende
mag.

Een goed visseizoen toegewenst 

Frans Jacques
Coördinator Visakten afd. Algemene Zaken
Organisatie ter Verbetering van de Binnenvisserij


also ist hiermit jeglicher zweifel aus dem weg gearaeumt.
gruss,  
mike


----------



## Markus W (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

Was heißt denn genau: "tot" dus zaterdag???
Mein holländisch ist nicht so gut...
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

moinsen!
das heisst woertlich uebersetzt: es ist wirklich 'bis' also samstag darf wieder gesetzlich mit spinnern etc. und wurmern geangelt werden.

hab ihn halt gefragt ob dieses 'tot' (bis) den samstag ein - oder ausschliesst. er meint damit, dass 'bis' samstag heisst es kann ab samstag wieder auf raubfisch (excl. hecht) gehen.

und genau das habe ich heute morgen getan und nen 60er zander (analog fotografiert) gefangen. der ist mir mal richtig gut auf einen rapala shad rap in 5cm und 5gr weissfischfarben eingestiegen. schwimmen durfte er auch wieder. am montag sind dann seine brueder dran 

habe da ausserdem 15kg karpfen rumtollen sehen, teilweise zu viert. ich glaube die haben sich im laichgeschaeft die koeppe eingeschlagen...und an meinem schwimmbrot sind die komplett vorbeigeschwommen...keine 30cm vom ufer weg.

gruss,
mike


----------



## necopa09 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich bin neu hier, und habe die Diskussion interessiert verfolgt, da ich gerade in Holland Urlaub gemacht und hierbei beschlossen habe, demnächst hier auch einmal Angeln zu gehen. Gillt diese Kunstköder-Schonzeit denn grundsätzlich bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai, oder nur, wenn man lediglich eine Sportvisakte hat. Ist es nicht so, dass man beim Kauf einer gesonderten Vergunning für ein Gewässer auch abweichend von den zugelassenen Ködern mit Würmern Kunstködern usw. fischen kann? Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand hierzu einen Hinweis geben könnte.

Gruß und bis bald!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*



			
				necopa09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!!
> 
> Gillt diese Kunstköder-Schonzeit denn grundsätzlich bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai, oder nur, wenn man lediglich eine Sportvisakte hat.


 
Ja, gilt grundsätzlich





			
				necopa09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es nicht so, dass man beim Kauf einer gesonderten Vergunning für ein Gewässer auch abweichend von den zugelassenen Ködern mit Würmern Kunstködern usw. fischen kann? Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand hierzu einen Hinweis geben könnte.
> 
> Gruß und bis bald!!


 

Nein!! Wenn die Polizei kontroliert und du angelst mit den falschen Ködern gibts ne Strafe!!!!!!!!!    

Soweit ich das weiß!!!!!!! 

gruß


----------



## Osning (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

http://www.nvvs.org/main/main.asp

Dise site ist die offizielle vom holländischen Verband.
Hier kann man alles erhalten was das Fischen angeht.Möchtet etwas genaues wissen, schickt mir eine e-mail, ich werde es übersetzen.
MfG. osning#h


----------



## msdstefan (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

Ich habe gehört, dass Hechte in diesem Jahr grundsätzlich zurückgesetzt werden müssen. In allen Scheinen steht aber, dass sie ab 1. Juli gefangen werden dürfen, 1 pro Tag. Wer weiß mehr?


----------



## krauthis7 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

hy stefan also laut meiner papiere ist der hecht ab i.juli frei zu angeln aber von 1 nem pro tag hab ich noch nichts gehöhrt  ;+ |kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

das mit dem grundsätzlichen zurücksetzen stand letztens auch in Rute und Rolle

muss mal suchen dann schreib ich den teil ab

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lachsy (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

so habe es gefunden . hier kommt ein Zitat aus der Rute und Rolle Mai 2005

Seite 56 Artikel "Niederlande von zander bis Zunge"

Zitat 

" Der OVB sorgt als das offizielle Organ für einen guten Fischbestand in allen Gewässern und gibt auch Fangbeschränkungen, wie wir sie aus Deutschland kennen, aus. So darf man ab dem ersten Januar 2005 in fast allen Gewässern der Niederlande *keinen* (!) Hecht mehr entnehmen (mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen an einigen Vereinsgewässern) Dies gilt ebenfalls für Wels, Meerforelle, Lachs und Graskarpfen. Ebenso ist es strengstens verboten, mehr als zwei Zander pro Angeltag und person mitzunehmen.

zitat ende

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lucio (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> So darf man ab dem ersten Januar 2005 in fast allen Gewässern der Niederlande *keinen* (!) Hecht mehr entnehmen (mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen an einigen Vereinsgewässern)



Da scheinen aber einige Gewässer bei "uns" in Limburg zu den wenigen Ausnahmen zu gehören. Änderungen zu den "Drei-Jahres-Gesetzheftchen" sind immer in der aktuellen Vergunning abgedruckt, z.B. dass man ab 2005 keine Karpfen mehr dem Wes.-Ned.-Kanal entnehmen darf. Änderungen bzgl. des Hechts hab ich seit 2003 icht gefunden.
Das Entnahme Verbot für Wels, Lachs, Stör usw gilt hier aber schon recht lang.

Ciao Lucio


----------



## naish (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

So habe jetzt mal ne Frage, hab mir grad mal meine maas seen vergunning raus geholt. dort steht für den beriech oolerplas osen gerelinplas nix von mitnahmeverbot vom hecht??????!!!!!Nun, ich zitiere:

Im smalbroek is benutzung von gefärbten maden verboten und es ist verboten hecht zu entnehmen in besitz zu haben..


wie darf ich das jetzt alles verstehen????

von den anderen gewässern steht nix mit hecht


----------



## naish (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Schonzeiten in Holland*

genau wie im noordplas und zuidplas...steht nix vom hecht


----------

